# Dairy and Poop Butts



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced a problem with dairy products? I've tried adding yogurt, cottage cheese and most recently dried buttermilk for tear stains and every single one of my dogs ends up with a MAJOR poop butt afterwards. Their kibble has cottage cheese in it so it isn't like they've never had it. I know it isn't the probiotics since I've tried Show Stopper without problems and again used a kibble with these added.

And it's only been a tablespoon I've tried - any thoughts?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't give mine any dairy, mainly because they don't like it. I have always heard that dairy can cause loose BM's. Mine get poop butt anyway.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, I've had a problem too, especially with cottage cheese. That would give them the runs every time.

I can do plain greek style yogurt now, but I only use it occasionally, and only up to 1 tsp, 1x a day. They seem to tolerate that fine.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you are giving too much of the yogurt. 1tsp should be enough instead of 1 tbsp.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I only give yogurt with active cultures daily, and my guys get about 1TBSP each day. They have never had a runny stool, in fact they are better in that area than ever before!! I dont give cottage cheese though.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I usually give my guys a good spoonful of yogurt every morning after they eat breakfast. No problems whatsoever with poops. I just feed them the plain 1% yogurt


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh poopy butt is so poopy.

I got home tonight and kept smelling poop, I thought Posh was "tooting."

Well, I picked her up and wouldn't you know it? Dingle berry majoris. So gross!

Usually, I try and get it out with wipes, but it was too big and I was too tired, so I cut it out! I hope I won't regret this tomorrow. It's most definitely bath day tomorrow. So good night.

And yes, I've been putting about 1 teaspoon of yogurt with each bowl of food. However, she had the poop butt thing happening before that so I don't think there is a correlation.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Billy will get major poop butt if he has too much dairy-- he can tolerate a little bit, but I am running for cover if he has too much!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

My vet told me that many dogs have an intolerance to dairy so I've never tried it. And yes, she still gets poopy butt on occasion


----------

